# Ranking your favorite sports?



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm just gonna rank about 15 sports that matter in the US in terms of watching.

1) Basketball. 

2) Football

3) Boxing

4) Baseball (Tough to watch other teams if yours has fallen out, but can rise when things are going well)

5)College basketball

6) Track and Field

7) Horseracing (Triple crown time of year)

8) MMA (More entertaining 20 yrs ago before the rule changes)

9) Tennis

10) Hockey

11) Golf

12) College football

13) Swimming

14) Nascar

15) Soccer


I guess gymnastics is relevant every 4 yrs too. I would put it ahead of Swimming which is also relevant every 4 yrs.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

1) Hockey. That's on the ice, not that terrible field hockey stuff.

The only sport I really follow, and played continually over the years. Might catch a baseball game every now and then, or watch a fight, boxing or MMA.

Suppose I would watch lacrosse, but it's quite niche, therefore hard to find on the TV and the quality of play isn't that great even in the major leagues.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

1. Ice Hockey

2. Football\Soccer

3. CFL football

4. Avoiding women with shopping carts at the grocery store. Only one broken toe suffered. Pro tip: Avoid sales areas.

5. MMA


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

1. My nephew's games (Football, Baseball, Basketball)

2. NFL

3. MLB

4. College Basketball

5 NBA

6 College Football

7 MMA


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't follow any sports, let alone compete with anything, but my two favorites to participate in are skiing and mountain biking. I used to enjoy fencing, but I was never really that good at it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

1. MMA

2. NBA basketball

End of list.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

1. Soccer

2. Ice Hockey

3. F1

4. DTM (German touring cars)

5. Alpine Skiing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

American football was about the only thing I was pretty good at.
I watch basketball and baseball for different reasons.
Hockey and to a lesser extent soccer are good events to view, though I don't have a great grasp of the technical aspects and the rules of the game.
Outdoor/nature/survival is something I'm interested in, but not so much viewing.
Boxing/MMA fills something more primitive in me.

Gentlemanly sports are usually bore me.
Racing is too *******.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate sports. Well, except for wheelchair floorball. That stuff is fun as hell.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

1. Auto Racing

2. Motorcycle Racing

3. Hockey

4. BMX 

5. Soccer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I really only watch/follow these three:

1. Baseball

2. Basketball

3. Football (American)

For both basketball and football I'd say that overall I prefer the pro game to the college game, though in terms of rooting interest, I care more about my favorite college teams than my favorite pro teams.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

1. Football (Proper)

End of list.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I only really pay attention to big events, I like sports when I'm around people who are into them, but personally I'd rather watch skate videos or BMX.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1. Motor Racing 
2. Rugby Union/League 
3. Cricket

All I watch mainly, but there's so many disciplines of motor racing and a million different series that I can barely keep up with that alone.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

1. Actual Football
2. Basketball
3. Ice Hockey
...
98. Curling
99. American Football


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Fishing.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

just going with the last two on the list

soccer
auto-racing

oh and baseball sucks too until the playoffs.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

1)Hockey/baseball

2)American football if I have bet on the game

3)American football if I haven't bet on the game

4)Everything else

5)Rugby

6)Cricket


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll just go with the sports with the main 4 leagues in the USA (with a few additions) for now.

1) Hockey

2) Soccer (aka "The Real Only True The Only Football That There Can Ever Be") - this used to be #1 undisputedly, however I'm starting to realize that it was actually playing it that I enjoyed all along.

---- bit of a drop-off here



3) Football


4) Baseball


5) Starting semantical debates on the proper ways in which to use the term "Football" (hey, it seems sporty enough!)



6) Basketball


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh ya. Curling is last. Sorry Nascar.


----------



## Brandon86 (Feb 26, 2014)

1. Pro Baseball
2. College Baseball





3. College (American) Football
4. Hockey
5. American Football



6. Basketball


----------



## Brandon86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Might as well throw Boxing at #7 although I haven't really followed it since Lennox Lewis.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

#1 is Hockey. When it comes to sports Hockey is my favorite Go Leafs Go 
#2. BasketBall. Go Raptors 
#3. Football. Being converted into a Steelers fan. Not really loyal 
#4. Baseball Go BlueJays don't really start getting into baseball until the Playoffs 

Except for Soccer I follow what ever my home team is.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

1 - NFL (Green Bay Packers)
2 - Olympic events (USA, Norway, Sweden)
3 - MLB (Milwaukee Brewers)
4 - NCAA Basketball (Wisconsin, Marquette)
5 - NCAA Baseball (Arizona State)
6 - NHL (No real favorite..maybe Phoenix Coyotes)
7 - NCAA Football (Wisconsin)
8 - Golf (Watching golf is a Sunday tradition between me and my dad...Henrik Stenson is my fave or David Lingmerth...any of the Swedish golfers or local dudes)
9 - NBA (Milwaukee Bucks...who are probably the main cause of my overall disinterest).

Those are the ones I will watch...sometimes if I'm at my parents house, my dad might be watching Nascar and I might take a few peeks, but usually I prefer a game on my phone instead.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

1. CFL football/ NFL
2. NBA
3. Tennis


----------



## Brandon86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Brandon86 said:


> 1. Pro Baseball
> 2. College Baseball
> 3. College (American) Football
> 4. Hockey
> ...


Wish there was an edit button so I could add teams. I also might as well make a "baseball"/"non-baseball" distinction (hint: I really like baseball).

Baseball
1. Major Leagues (LA Dodgers)
2. College Baseball (Long Beach State Dirtbags; though I like a couple others)
3. Summer Collegiate Leagues (My current hometown team, DC Grays, and native town team, San Luis Obispo Blues)
4. International Competition (USA! Love the World Baseball Classic, and casually follow the National Collegiate team. Bring baseball back to the Olympics!!)
5. Minor League Baseball (No favorite team other than Dodger affiliates. I like the California league as a whole, though)
6. Softball (rarely watch it, just feel like women's play should go recognized... why the hell aren't they allowed to play baseball?)

Non-baseball
1. College American Football (No real favorite but I grew up watching Ohio State games because my dad is from Ohio)
2. Hockey (LA Kings)
3. Pro American Football (No favorite teams, but if LA ever got another team I'd root for them.... we just got a new arena football team! Go LA Kiss!)
4. Basketball (No team. Casually followed the Golden State Warriors as a kid. Don't really care anymore. Maybe Clippers? I can't stand the Lakers)
6. Boxing (as mentioned before, Lennox Lewis was my favorite. Don't really know any boxers now)


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

1) Rugby
2) Basketball
3) Soccer


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

1. Hockey
2. Boxing
3. all others.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Watching:
1) Ice Hockey
2) Football
3) American Football
4) Tennis
5) Snooker

Playing:
1) Ice Hockey
2) Volleyball
3) Bandy
4) Tennis
5) Basketball


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

1. MMA
2. Boxing
3. Extreme sports (BMX, boarding, Motocross)
4. Basketball
5. Ice Hockey
6. Football (soccer)


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

1. Hockey

That is all.


----------



## Neph (Nov 25, 2013)

1. Ice Hockey (Anaheim Ducks)
--big gap--
2. American Football (AZ Cardinals/ SD Chargers)
3. Baseball (LA Angels)
4. Basketball 
5. Soccer


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

1. NFL (Chargers)
2. NBA (Clippers)
3. Soccer (Chelsea, USMNT, USWNT)
4. MMA
5. PGA
6. MLB (Mets)
7. NASCAR
8. Tennis
9. Hockey (Stars, Ducks)
10. College Sports (Everyone but Alabama)


----------

